

does yc news filter duplicate urls? - ordersup

i was just wondering if yc filters multiple listings of the same url... because i see a lot of duplication submissions on here when a link extends beyond the first page of links.
======
tuukkah
Filtering duplicate URIs isn't enough to get rid of duplicate submissions.
There are often several forms of a URI for the same page, and the same writeup
is published on several news sites, never mind similar takes on the issue at
hand by multiple bloggers.

This isn't something an algorithm can solve, but a good UI for searching old
stories and annotating submissions ("this is the eyewitness take on that")
could be worth it to reduce the amount of perceived redundancy.

------
mark-t
Yes. Actually, it takes you to the original thread (and upvotes it for you?).

~~~
ordersup
i see... i just tried it and apparently never noticed it before. thanks for
the reply!

